# Kids interpretation of the bible



## Jillaroo (Jul 31, 2013)

Pay special attention to the wording and spelling. If you know the bible even a little, you'll find this hilarious! It comes from a catholic elementary school test. 

Kids were asked questions about the old and new testaments. The following statements about the bible were written by children. They have not been retouched or corrected. Incorrect spelling has been left in.


1. In the first book of the bible, guinessis, god got tired of creating the world so he took the sabbath off.

2. Adam and eve were created from an apple tree. Noah's wife was joan of ark. Noah built an ark and the animals came on in pears. 

3. Lots wife was a pillar of salt during the day, but a ball of fire during the night. 

4. The jews were a proud people and throughout history they had trouble with unsympathetic genitals.

5. Sampson was a strongman who let himself be led astray by a jezebel like delilah. 

6. Samson slayed the philistines with the axe of the apostles. 

7. Moses led the jews to the red sea where they made unleavened bread which is bread without any ingredients. 

8. The egyptians were all drowned in the dessert. Afterwards, moses went up to mount cyanide to get the ten commandments. 

9. The first commandment was when eve told adam to eat the apple. 

10. The seventh commandment is thou shalt not admit adultery. 

11. Moses died before he ever reached canada . Then joshua led the hebrews in the battle 
of geritol. 

12. The greatest miricle in the bible is when joshua told his son to stand still and he obeyed him.

13. David was a hebrew king who was skilled at playing the liar. He fought the finkelsteins, a race of people who lived in biblical times.

14. Solomon, one of david's sons, had 300 wives and 700 porcupines.

15. When mary heard she was the mother of jesus, she sang the magna carta. 

16. When the three wise guys from the east side arrived they found jesus in the manager. 

17. Jesus was born because mary had an immaculate contraption. 

18. St. John , the blacksmith, dumped water on his head. 

19. Jesus enunciated the golden rule, which says to do unto others before they do one to you. He also explained a man doth not live by sweat alone.

20. It was a miricle when jesus rose from the dead and managed to get the tombstone off the entrance. 

21. The people who followed the lord were called the 12 decibels. 

22. The epistels were the wives of the apostles.

23. One of the oppossums was st. Matthew, who was also a taximan. 



24. St. Paul cavorted to christianity. He preached holy acrimony which is another name for marraige. 

25. Christians have only one spouse. This is called monotony


----------



## That Guy (Jul 31, 2013)

I love what kids have to say and could listen to them for hours.  Thanks!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2013)

In the US we had Art Linkletter who interviewed kids on his TV show _House Party, then _he had _Kids Say the Darndest Things_... a book he wrote ..  that became a TV show for Bill Cosby.  


From Kids Say the Darndest Things ...

A kindergarten pupil told his teacher he'd found a cat, but it was dead. 'How do you know that the cat was dead?' she asked her pupil. 'Because I pissed in its ear and it didn't move,'answered the child innocently. 'You did WHAT???' the teacher exclaimed in surprise. 'You know,' explained the boy, 'I leaned over and went 'Pssst!' and it didn't move.


----------

